# Venice to Greece ferry - is this an expensive quote ?



## Grizzly

We've just had a quote for the camper deck of the Minoan Ferry company, Venice to Igoumenitsa on 16th April: 2 adults and a 6.5 m camper for 357 euros one way.

We don't want to book the return but might do so if it reduces the cost considerably.

This is more than we expected. Does this seem about right is it a bit steep ?

G


----------



## b16duv

Grizzly said:


> We've just had a quote for the camper deck of the Minoan Ferry company, Venice to Igoumenitsa on 16th April: 2 adults and a 6.5 m camper for 357 euros one way.
> 
> We don't want to book the return but might do so if it reduces the cost considerably.
> 
> This is more than we expected. Does this seem about right is it a bit steep ?
> 
> G


I really have no idea, but Autoroute shows it as 1070 miles by road, so about £250 worth of diesel, 1 way.

Venice to Brindisi is 580 miles, and a much shorter ferry from there to Greece.

Depends how much driving you want to do?

David


----------



## bigfoot

Have you tried Ancona-Patras?


----------



## CaptainBligh

Grizzly said:


> We've just had a quote for the camper deck of the Minoan Ferry company, Venice to Igoumenitsa on 16th April: 2 adults and a 6.5 m camper for 357 euros one way.
> 
> We don't want to book the return but might do so if it reduces the cost considerably.
> 
> This is more than we expected. Does this seem about right is it a bit steep ?
> 
> G


We paid 210 euros in September, (Minoan) Venice to Patras (one way) which is further - this included a 50 euro discount for early booking. I use http://www.greece-ferries.com. I was told Minoan was the best.

Best regards

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello we are in the process of booking for Greece too

Our return ferry was 607 euros for motorhome upto 8metres.

Some say its cheaper in January as there is an extra 10% discount, however camping on board is not always available, as it sells out.

Minoan is the best, however superfast tend to have offers but thats from Ancona or Bari

Pat


----------



## SaddleTramp

Grizzly, When you book with Minoan you get a 30% reduction on the return if you book it at the same time, Also I understand that with Minoan you pay a fare, and that fare will take you to anywhere on the route ie say 150 euros to igoumenitsa, you will probably find that it is also 150 euros Venice to Patras.

About 4 years ago we booked Venice to Igoumenitsa then about three weeks before we were due to set off things changed and we asked if we could change the destination to Patras we did and it cost no more money.

To me 357 euros is a fair price and I travel there annually, it is certainly less than I will be paying 4 weeks later and returning in October.


----------



## Grizzly

PATSY4 said:


> Our return ferry was 607 euros for motorhome upto 8metres.


Hi Pat...that's the return price I've just been quoted too - out 14 April, return 20th May, both camper deck. Reassuring this as I've had quotes from cross channel ferry companies that have varied from one day to the next for the same sailing.

We don't want to book and pay up yet as we have not bought insurance
and don't want to do that until nearer the time ( we go for the yearly one).
Because of family commitments there is a strong chance we might have to cancel at the last minute and don't want to lose everything.

I'm beginning to think we'll go to Portugal instead !

G


----------



## SaddleTramp

I dont know your ages but with Minoan if you are over 60 you get a further 10% discount.

You need to tell them when booking.



Edit :- Sorry it may be 5% discount


----------



## Grizzly

SaddleTramp said:


> I dont know your ages but with Minoan if you are over 60 you get a further 10% discount.


Thanks...that's with the age discounts. They ask ages of all passengers as you book.

Ancona to Igoumenitsa return comes out at 530 euros.

G


----------



## peejay

G;

Don't rule out Anek, just done a quick check for >=8m van and 2 adults, Venice Igoumentsa Camping onboard...

1 way 14 apr - €290

Return > 14 apr < 20 May - €494

Pete


----------



## Annsman

Why don't you try putting the price in for a 7M van instead of 8M. Reduce your height to below 3M too as anything over 7MX3M can count as a commercial vehicle. We did that from Palermo to Livorno in Spring on "Grand Navi ferries" . No one checks and that might make it cheaper.


----------



## Grizzly

Annsman said:


> Why don't you try putting the price in for a 7M van instead of 8M. Reduce your height to below 3M too as anything over 7MX3M can count as a commercial vehicle. We did that from Palermo to Livorno in Spring on "Grand Navi ferries" . No one checks and that might make it cheaper.


No can do: the possibilities are less than 6 m and less than 8m. We're just on 6.5m with the bikes. As to height, we're 2.85m already and so count as below 3m.

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

I just did a quote via Anek lines and it came to 512 euros

so a little cheaper.

Pat


----------



## Grizzly

Thanks Pat.

I think we're coming to the conclusion that we'll not book now but take our chance much nearer the time -eg the day before we leave home perhaps. 

If we get a booking then great, we go to Greece, if we don't then we'll go to Portugal or Croatia or somewhere else !

Perhaps by then the euro will have fallen a little and it will look less expensive.

( See the flying pigs ?)

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Yes it would be a lot better if the euro was weaker and sterling better.


Pat


----------



## BespokeRugs

Hi there,

I lived in Corfu many years until recently and did the Italy - Greece trip dozens of times, both in season and out of season and for sheer wow factor and style, leaving Venice with Minoan Lines is the best way IMO of course, it's wonderful tosee all the sights from way up on the top deck cruising down the canal. I have tried the Brindisi run but I didn't like it, a long, dirty industrial run and off the Autoroute on the SS16 in the summer....forget it...stop start and hot!

I travelled as a foot passenger, with car, with motorbike and laterly with my Hymer and Minoan always came up better for me, slightly more expensive but worth it. If travelling in summer you can book camping on deck and get elecric hook-up and a key card for the safe, locked semi open deck and can enjoy the comforts of your own van.

It;s worth registering for an En Plo card which wil get you reductions on facilities on board too.

6m seems to be the cut off for the price increase, or at least it used to be. For example, my last fare one way was 186 EUR fo my 6m Hymer. THe fare for 6+m was 386EUR! I have friends with a large motorhome that frequently use this route and always state their van as 6m with no problems and given you are 6.5m, not much to worry about unless it's really tight and they'll have to leave the back door open! To be honest, you are not going to have a problem if camping on deck, but I have seen it very tight on the maun deck and have myself worried about being wedged up against the closing door....scary. If camping on deck, book it as 6m

A couple of other points to note are that it does get busy in the summer so booking is best, especially if camping on deck, it gets full. If you miss the ferry at least they will put you on the nex ferryt with no loss of ticket or additional charge. Minoan are pretty organised (In a Greek way - But I love that) and their ships outclass the rest. ANEK are also good but they get pretty bad in summer in terms of cleanliness in toilets etc.

Sorry if I waffled but that's my long term test opinion and I'd be glad to help if you want to PM me.

Best wishes


----------



## tomnjune

hi we would like to take the ferry, but do they allow dogs we have our golden retreiver zack . we would also be going in april so would the weather be ok , he dosesnt like it too hot. thank you 
june


----------



## ThursdaysChild

just got quote 329 euro *return* Bari-Patras next autumn with Superfast on deck


----------



## max123

Hi 
We've done Venice-Patras on Minoan and it's amazing sailing out & into Venice. We're thinking of going from Ancona this year. Has anyone sailed from here, I've read the port is a nightmare to drive into - anyone out there any experience of this??

Thanks Helen


----------



## Grizzly

I've no experience of either but have read lots of blogs recently. All of them seem to agree that boarding the boat at Ancona is a more civilised experience than at Venice- ie there are organised rows and people queue in them rather than barge for the ferry in a free-for-all.

I _ think_ I read somewhere that the sat nav setting for the ferry terminal at Ancona as given by the ferry company was not correct and you were advised to set up your own from Google.

G


----------



## SaddleTramp

tomnjune said:


> hi we would like to take the ferry, but do they allow dogs we have our golden retreiver zack . we would also be going in april so would the weather be ok , he dosesnt like it too hot. thank you
> june


Yes Minoan do allow dogs, There is also a deck especially for you to exercise them.

Also the weather in april is good too.


----------



## peejay

Grizzly said:


> All of them seem to agree that boarding the boat at Ancona is a more civilised experience than at Venice- ie there are organised rows and people queue in them rather than barge for the ferry in a free-for-all.


The Italy end is total organisation compared to the Greece end.

Our last experience back in 2002 at Patras - Arrived in plenty of time for the midnight boat, a visit to the Minoan agent across the road from the port to confirm our place on the ship. No problems, Pasiphae Palace will be coming into the berth near the entrance to the port.

Entered the port and joined the scrum alongside the first berth along with all the other m/homes and vehicles, do not expect Dover type organisation and nice lane queing here unless things have changed recently.

Everyone very friendly exchanging stories about their travels.
Pasiphae Palace spotted entering port, lots more friendly chat and anticipation - then Pasiphae Palace serenely sails past Berth 1 and makes its way slowly along to the far end of the port.

Friendly chat starts to waiver when everyone realises she's changed her mind about the berth - friendly chat suddenly ceases. Its everyone for themselves now and its a bit like the old Le Mans start as everyone rushes back to their vans and enters the mobile scrum following the ship along the port trying to pre guess which berth she is going to.

Lots of shrugging of shoulders from port staff who know less than we do.
Ship finally docks at the far end of the port with the scrum self assembling itself near the ship.

This is where good old British aggressive driving comes to the fore, those Germans are pussy cats when it comes to pushing into line in a motorhome, finally everyone is as near to the ship as is allowed eagerly awaiting it to disgorge its load from Italy.

When the ship is empty, there is a long pause and a man appears and starts to try and make sense of the scrum and calls forward vehicles for their turn to board ship. 
Wacky races commences again for the loading procedure.

All that will become a distant memory later on as you enter Venice in the early morning mist and sail majestically past St Marks Square to your berth. Magical.

All part of the Greek ferry experience and we wouldn't change it for the world.

Dover - Calais will never be the same again :lol:

Pete


----------



## Grizzly

peejay said:


> When the ship is empty, there is a long pause and a man appears and starts to try and make sense of the scrum and calls forward vehicles for their turn to board ship.


This bit at least is quite reassuring Pete. I've had an awful picture in my mind of everyone trying to get up the ramp at the same time and it being every man for himself at that point !

G


----------



## SaddleTramp

It is not so bad at Venice now, They line you up in rows for different destinations ie Igoumenitsa, Corfu, Patras then they send you for boarding in order, It used to be a bit hectic but it is now organised, It was last year anyway and that was the first year it has been.

all in all it is no different to Ancona now, except you have the scenery as Peejay has described which is second to none.


----------



## peejay

Whats boarding like at Patras nowadays Les ?

pete


----------



## SaddleTramp

They are trying to get it sorted, But you know the Greeks "Segar Segar" slowly slowly, We were there three years ago and they did get the Dock correct, But they put a lorry on and it blocked everybody else from boarding for about an hour until they sorted it, But as you say, I wouldn't change it for the world and it just adds to the experience.

We usually drive up to Igoumenitsa now as I love to stop of at Ioanina for a few days to tide me over to the next time.

 :lol:


----------



## peejay

Thanks Les;

Were going via Igoumenitsa next year, we've always gone Minoan before but are thinking of Superfast from Ancona for a change.

Any experiences from anyone travelling with Superfast on this route (good or bad) would be appreciated. 

Hope i'm not hijacking your thread G.

pete


----------



## Grizzly

peejay said:


> Hope i'm not hijacking your thread G.


Definately not ! All good stuff !

( I think it ws you that recommended those wonderful Dutch blogs about Greece - ? Apart from the huge amount of information it is wonderful to see what translation software can do to mangle a language. Thanks for the link anyway)

G


----------



## peejay

Guilty as charged.

You can't beat a bit of googled Dutch or German for ruining a perfectly good language. :lol: 

Searching Dutch and German motorhome websites always brings back good info, they are all crazy about Greece. :wink: 

Pete


----------



## CaptainBligh

tomnjune said:


> hi we would like to take the ferry, but do they allow dogs we have our golden retreiver zack . we would also be going in april so would the weather be ok , he dosesnt like it too hot. thank you
> june


Dogs stay in the motorhome on the "Camping on Board Deck" which they can be walked on. I have been told the temperature in Greece is not as hot at Spain in spring.

Good luck

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## SaddleTramp

a Previous post here for you Pete (Peejay) re superfast ferries from Ancona :- ftopict-63036-superfast.html+ferries


----------



## peejay

Les, can you post that link again please, it no worky :wink: 


Pete


----------



## SaddleTramp

OOOPS

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63036-superfast.html+ferries


----------

